# Stumpers



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Found some in my little "city spot" this evening. Missed out on a lot more that were much bigger and buggy. I like these little buttons better anyhow.
Still time left but with the rains I may be fishing more instead of shroomin.
I sure wish morels grew like stumpers!
I'd be interested to hear others ideas on cooking stumpers. I only ever sauted them like any other shroom, maybe somebody has an idea that may be better that I never tried.

This is about average the size that I picked, about 1 pound.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I think they would be good in batter deepfried


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i like throwing them in with my venison gravy stock.


----------



## glugger (Feb 2, 2005)

They are awesome in a recipe called Russian Mushroom soup.


----------



## fmarke (Jun 28, 2003)

sautee some onions in butter, add sliced stumpers and a little half and half, thicken slightly with flour.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Fmarke, that sounds pretty good. Gonna try that maybe with some of my morels too. Have been looking for an easy mushroom in cream sauce recipe and thats about as easy as it gets.
StumpJumper, tried them floured and deep fried and they were just OK, but maybe I will have to try battered like I do fish.
THANKS Y'ALL!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

We always par boil them with a slice of onion. If the onion turns green you toss them out. So far, I don't remember that happening.

After they are par boiled, saute them with steak or forget the steak and just eat them.

Other favorites are with venison goulash, spaghetti and on pizza.

We always canned them and they tasted good all year, better than freezing them. I also like them better than morels, although morels are great too.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Yeah I meant batterd and deep fried like the ones you would get in a bar with cocktail sauce


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Splitshot, I'll show you my stumper spots if you show me your morel spots:evil: I mean since you like stumpers better and I like morels better...
Seriously, my neighbor mentioned par boiling. Might have to look into that too. Thanks again for the tips.


----------

